# Groomer trimmed long coat dog. 😱



## jone (May 4, 2009)

I couldn’t get Brinks in with my usual groomer so today he went someplace else. I told them he’s a Long coat GSD and asked for a bath, blow dry, brush out. They up sell and I took their upgrade for ear cleaning, and teeth brushed. Those items are in writing. (I declined AnaL gland express, nail trim, & deshedding shampoo.) Initially when I picked him up I didn’t notice anything wrong except it seemed his hiney hair was shorter. But I thought maybe it just looked different after the service because of course a bather wouldn’t cut his fur. Plus they had explained that since he didn’t need a cut he wouldn’t see the groomer, but rather he’d be seeing a bather. It never occurred to me to tell them no cutting. 
After I picked him up I ran errands with him riding in the car so it was only later I noticed the long fluffy hair behind his legs is trimmed off, he shows waist tuck definition now, his tail isn’t puffy, he looks smaller overall. At this point I’m still wondering if he just looks different after a bath brush out. And confused that he could look this different because I do brush him often myself. Then I petted him and to my horror his adorable ear floofies that I Iove are gone. 
I’m astonished that any groomer would trim up a GSD like he’s a fru fru doodle dog. 
I’m calling the manager tomorrow. The service was 3x my normal groomer, $160 plus tip. He looks like a plush stock coat now. They also trimmed his nails, which I had not agreed to because they didn’t need cutting, but since I know they’ll grow back I’m not getting hung up on that part. 
It’s not because the trim looks bad, he still looks beautiful, just different. My complaint is that I was very clear what services I wanted. And actually I’m quite
concerned that they’ve damaged his guard coat by trimming it and I don’t know if it will ever grow back completely like it was. Before I speak to them I want to know, will his fur grow back?
I never imagined I would need to tell them, no haircut. I assumed every groomer knows not to cut a gsd. I told them his breed. Details were very clear on phone and also in our text messages. At no point did I ask for a haircut nor did they ever say the bather would trim him. 
This is my first long coat , is trimming back the edges all around a thing I’m unaware of? Mostly I’m here hoping for reassurance that it will grow back.
If you’ve ever had your long coat trimmed, does it get restored in weeks, months, or never? 
Are my concerns valid or am I over reacting and it will grow back??
photo is post haircut if that helps determine if his coat is damaged.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Intact bitches shed guard hair. It grows back. Cut hair may take a while to shed out so it will seem like it takes forever to grow back. My point being that guard hairs shed naturally so I would expect one that was cut would still shed and then grow back.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes, it will grow back.


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

middleofnowhere said:


> Intact bitches shed guard hair. It grows back. Cut hair may take a while to shed out so it will seem like it takes forever to grow back. My point being that guard hairs shed naturally so I would expect one that was cut would still shed and then grow back.


Thank you for responding. I feel more hopeful.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Hair/fur is already dead, it grows under the skin. It really should not have any impact. Like our hair, it has a cycle. There are times when it grows, and times when it stops. Since trimming only affects the area furthest away from the body, I do not see how it could disrupt this cycle.

Fern is a plush coat I believe and the groomer trimmed her without my position. But they only charged me for a bath and brush out. They also used a deshedding conditioner and didn't charge for it. They explained why they did all that and it made sense to me. Fern looks a bit weird in the beginning but she was much cleaner all around. She looks nice now that the fur has grown in.

I don't see why a coatie couldn't be trimmed or that there is a universal law against it. Maybe you're thinking about shaving down a double-coated dog? That would only be done in certain circumstances and most groomers know not to do that.

Edit: just to make it clear (just in case) I'm not saying it's ok that the groomers trimmed your dog or mine. Now I always double check to make sure they know exactly what needs to happen.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

I've repeatedly told our groomer not to trim Juno (legs, tail, trousers. ears) because we like her irregular floof but she kept doing bits. As a result she has now lost a customer and we take her somewhere else (for the once or twice a year she gets a proper groom). 

Like you, I didn't think id have to specify NO TRIMMING but I think groomers want them to look very neat and uniform.


----------



## Chuuyas_Wine_Glass (4 mo ago)

Honestly that's why I do my dog myself and never take her to a groomer, because they always seem to at least edge the fur, and I've heard of too many mix ups where they shaved the entire dog and it was a double coated breed. It probably looks better for their business if the dog has a neater look when they're done and that's probably why they trim a little normally, but I'm sure with how busy those places are they just forget that someone didn't want that sometimes or never thought to ask if they wanted edging. The coat should grow back just fine, I had an Aussie a long time ago that had some skin issues and I had to actually shave him down to treat the skin with the medicated shampoo because the fur was so thick it wasn't getting down to it very well, and it grew back well, so just a little trimming on the edge shouldn't make any difference in that.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my big-boy had a patch along his side shaved for a surgery. In time it grew back fine. He never visited a groomer. His ear fluffs got very tangled and I had to cut one of them myself. As a fully grown adult they were no longer obvious but his mane made up for that. Instead of cute he looked regal.

If you ever wonder why groomers do what they do try watching Girl With The Dogs on Facebook. It is more interesting than I'd thought it would be.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=734378711143218


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Been a groomer for well over 40 years, and not once have I ever trimmed the furnishings on a double coated dog, unless I was asked. I groom a double coated dog like I was getting ready to show it. 

There are way too many groomers these days that trim absolutely everything. I can only guess that they are trained to do that. I’m in some FB groomer groups, and people are always sharing photos of their work. It’s extremely rare for me to see a Golden, Pom, Sheltie, GSD, Newfoundland, etc that hasn’t been all trimmed up. I don’t get it. And they are so very proud of their haircuts. 

Sorry you’ve come across these groomers. When you make an appointment ALWAYS say “do not trim ANYTHING except tidy the feet”.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I take mine for a bath now and then as between my back and my plumbing, I can't do them even at a self serve anymore.....

Komet was blowing coat, so he went in as a good bath and blow out works wonders.....I was NOT THINKING when I said "yes" to a "strip".... eeek! so guard hairs cut by furminator type comb was the worst of it.....It was MY fault, not theirs, but to be fair, I am not all that familiar with the groomer "lingo"!!! I wanted the UNDERCOAT shed out, the rest was not all that bad, except I don't think he was rinsed well, and started chewing his back right after the bath....

Be careful what you agree to and make sure you understand the terminology!

It WILL grow back!

Lee


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The ONE time I wanted Star trimmed, I couldn't find a groomer willing to do it. She had grown EXTREMELY long feathers on her front legs and chest and belly over the winter during her first year, and I wanted to tidy her up for a show!

I finally bought a pair of thinning scissors, and with my heart in my mouth, did it myself! It turned out pretty well:
Funny thing is, that long hair never came back after her first year!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

just went through the same thing, the groomer did 3 things I asked her not to do, dont cut off her feathers on the front legs, dont cut the feathers by her ears and neck, and dont touch the tail, so the groomer cut all the feathers on her front legs off, tried to trim the feathers on her ears and neck, she screwed that up, then left her head wet and said she didnt like the blow dryer, so they are noticeable uneven, last she trimmed her tail, looks like a racoon tail now


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

This happened at the vet, a paralysis tick was suspected. (It was the right thing to do). His coat grew back.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Five months later...


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Dunkirk - that's amazing his coat grew back so beautifully in 5 months!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

He's had 6 surgeries, plus the shaving when looking for a paralysis tick, his coat has always grown back nicely.


----------



## Kane1111 (5 mo ago)

160 is to much I’m in grooming that’s a haircut price bath price should have been around 75 to 80 depending how much undercoat you get bath blow out de-shed brush ear cleaning nails and anal glands


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Kane1111 said:


> 160 is to much I’m in grooming that’s a haircut price bath price should have been around 75 to 80 depending how much undercoat you get bath blow out de-shed brush ear cleaning nails and anal glands


It depends on the location, cost of living+rent varies wildly. If it was SF, NYC I could see 160. The place I lived before would run at least 100, current location charges around 80~. Bath and brush is $60.


----------



## Kane1111 (5 mo ago)

Hopps said:


> It depends on the location, cost of living+rent varies wildly. If it was SF, NYC I could see 160. The place I lived before would run at least 100, current location charges around 80~. Bath and brush is $60.


Yes I get that I’m in the bay area


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

dogfaeries said:


> When you make an appointment ALWAYS say “do not trim ANYTHING except tidy the feet”.


My words exactly to the new groomers! 😂

When Juno was spayed and they shaved her belly, the groomers left enough floof on either side that you couldn’t see the bare patch from the side! 😍


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Katiebob said:


> I've repeatedly told our groomer not to trim Juno (legs, tail, trousers. ears) because we like her irregular floof but she kept doing bits. As a result she has now lost a customer and we take her somewhere else (for the once or twice a year she gets a proper groom).
> 
> Like you, I didn't think id have to specify NO TRIMMING but I think groomers want them to look very neat and uniform.


Wow that's so awful! I can imagine a mistake on the first groom or something... I was also very shocked that Fern was trimmed since her fur is fairly short. I should have known better since I had friends that had bad experiences...


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Have you never had a hair cut? Lighten up folks. It's just hair and not some fatal disease😀.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Pawsed said:


> Have you never had a hair cut? Lighten up folks. It's just hair and not some fatal disease😀.


 I get it though. It’s one thing to have to shave someone’s doodle because they refuse to brush their dog. Those people will just have to get over it. It’s another thing entirely when a groomer unnecessarily trims off a bunch of coat because they think it looks good that way.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I agree that you should always get the service you request and are paying for. But I also think there are more significant things to worry about concerning our dogs.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Unless you are not able to physically do it yourself, do the grooming, nail cutting yourself. Give the dog a turkey neck or wing for teeth cleaning. For nails, consider dremeling. There is plenty info on how to do it. If a long coat is shaved too short, it can alter their coat.


----------



## Enesdenizer (12 mo ago)

So adorable 



Kodi nox​


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I think the long hair on the back of the legs of a long coated GS is beautiful. I don't understand why people would want to cut that off. If I didn't want that look, I would have purchased a stock coated GS. If the groomer does more than you requested, then you shouldn't have to pay for it.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> Have you never had a hair cut? Lighten up folks. It's just hair and not some fatal disease😀.


The problem is the fact that they did not want a haircut for their dog. If I go to the salon to get a global bleach and they chop my hair off without me knowing, I'm going to be extremely pissed. Doesn't matter if I had a haircut before or not. I want a certain service, nothing more or less.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

I sent my old golden and chi mix for a groom, they trimmed the chi and shaved my golden. They got it backwards, I was in utter shock and mortified.. I never went back.. but it did grow back believe it or not


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Oh there are absolutely far more significant things to worry about, but if I am paying for a service and have specified NOT to do something, I don't expect it to be done.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I totally agree!


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Frankly akira has a really long tail and I have to tidy it ourselves or she’ll drag it through everything. It grows back not super quick but it grows I also clean up other spots and it all comes back. She has never been to the groomer but I refuse to take Akira to a groomer unless they allow me to hang around or I know them very well. I’ve heard horror stories most recently a neighbor had his Beagles nail trimmed all the way down and blood was everywhere only
Noticed till in the car. Groomer denied everything


----------

